# New Home first snowblower



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Greetings from NH! My wife and I recently bought our first home and came to conclusion after last years winter we will need a snowblower. I got my hands on an older(no idea how old) craftsman smaller unit (22'') for free. The model number is 536 886531 5 hp. I didn't run when I got it but after a half hour and some new gas all it runs and all the functions seem to work.

So my questions are what sort of maintenance should I be looking into to? 

The other question is that it does not want to run as hard with the choke all the way off. it tuns the best at 3/4?

Thanks in advance for the advice. As for now ill just enjoy the 90 degree weather and cool down with an ice cold beer.:wavetowel2:

Dustin


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to SBF Dustin :welcome:


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

If your having to run it with the choke partially engaged, you still have a problem in the carburator. Either still dirty,plugged, throttle shaft worn, gasket missing or torn.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

whats the best course of action?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ dhoyt. Below are links to the machine owners manual which has the necessary maintenance items needing service and also the Tecumseh engine service manual to help with repairs. The drive belts will probably need to be replaced depending on age and condition. As a matter of fact, having a spare set of belts is a good idea when one decides to break during the worst snow storm of the century. I agree that the carb needs a better cleaning if the engine runs better with the choke partially closed. If you are new to small engines, take plenty of pictures when disassembling the carb or any other components. We all think we can remember how to put it back together,and fail. Best of luck.

Machine Manual-
SEARS CRAFTSMAN 536.886531 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download.

Engine Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Carb Instructions-
Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dustin :welcome:

Looks like a carb cleaning is in your future.
Donyboy73 has many great videos on maintenance and repairs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05mAs5Eoqe4


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. It seems to run better now even with the choke off. It was surging a little, so I adjusted the screw on the top of the carb and it is running nice and sooth. I look into cleaning the carb in the future.

Thanks again.

Dustin


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

New carbs for these things are pretty cheap. On ebay.

Change the oil and put grease into any fittings you see. If you don't have a grease gun, go get one. They are pretty cheap. May as well get a new spark plug, too. 

Below is a link to the Sears parts list. Just get the part number from these diagrams and then use that number to get the part somewhere else for less money. Usually it's less money, anyway.

CRAFTSMAN SNOWTHROWER Parts | Model 536886531 | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on home ownership. When it comes to carb cleaning, there are a couple of options, but if you are going to own multiple pieces of Outdoor Power Equipment (OPE), then an inexpensive ultrasonic "jewelry cleaner" will serve you well. And relatively inexpensive over the amount of use versus it's utility.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

dhoyt714 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. It seems to run better now even with the choke off. It was surging a little, so I adjusted the screw on the top of the carb and it is running nice and sooth. I look into cleaning the carb in the future.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Dustin


Welcome to SBF, and congratulations on your new home, and snowblower too. Sounds like you may have already found your fix. The 90 degree temps might have a bit to do with it too, seeing how these things are intended for cold weather use. Anyway, drain the gas out that you have in it now so it doesn't gum up on you between now and your first snow fall.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Didn't really think of the temps. I took off the carb cleaned it up a bit, didn't really look that rough. It still runs better on 3/4 choke. I might just wait buy another carb, they're cheap enough. I know that date codes are stamped on the side of the carb, but it doesn't match the numbers in the Tecumseh manual. The carb number is 1428M30.

From what I can gather this is it:

http://www.amazon.com/TECUMSEH-632107A-640084A-SNOWBLOWER-CARBURETOR/dp/B00HJUPMG6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436829817&sr=8-1&keywords=632107a

I know if i don't fix it it will break in the worst snow storm.

Thanks again.

Dustin


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Dustin. Your carb number 1428M30 is listed as Tecumseh carb part number 632107A from this link.
Tecumseh Carburetor Manufacturing Numbers

Your link to Amazon is the correct carb replacement.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just from the fact that it requires choke application to stay running, leads me to believe that the low idle jets are not operating as they should. If you have a fine wire brush, use a single bristle and clear them out. Look for small holes along the side:

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/images/tecumseh_series11/_throttle_shutter.JPG


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. The only thing I noticed on the new carb that is a little different is the gasket. Shouldn't make a difference should it?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

dhoyt714 said:


> Thanks for the advice. The only thing I noticed on the new carb that is a little different is the gasket. Shouldn't make a difference should it?


In general, no. Just make sure the old one didn't have any holes in it that the new one doesn't have. Some gaskets have cut outs for air ports.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi!
I am and a lot people are now running hi-test ethanol free gas in these small engines. I also use an additive a product called startron which seems to help with gas gumming up. Its quite important in snow blowers to watch your oil level and change as recommended. On my Briggs and Stratton engine there is just a filler plug and it can get loose so I check each time before using it to make sure it stays tight. 
On my Tecumseh 8 HP there are two screws that help hold the protective shroud that covers the carburetor there two more bolts that hold the shroud to the motor. When I got this blower there were only the two screws on the carburetor holding the should in place, one of the other bolts was loose and one had fallen out so carburetor was holding the should in place instead of what the larger bolts were designed to do, there were a few other loose or missing bolts in other places as well.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank everyone on here for the advice and information. I installed the new carb last night and she purrs like a kitten. Not what I would have chose to bought, but you can't beat free. Hopefully she throws snow as good as she runs. Now time to enjoy the summer!

Dustin


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Put a impeller kit on that bad boy, and congrats on ur home and bravo for not asking these questions in January!
Rob


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

dhoyt714 said:


> Greetings from NH! My wife and I recently bought our first home and came to conclusion after last years winter we will need a snowblower. I got my hands on an older(no idea how old) craftsman smaller unit (22'') for free. The model number is 536 886531 5 hp. I didn't run when I got it but after a half hour and some new gas all it runs and all the functions seem to work.
> 
> So my questions are what sort of maintenance should I be looking into to?
> 
> ...


Hello, welcome to the site. I have the same thing but a different number mine is #536886141 so I am guessing mine is a little older? 5 horse 22".
I bought mine new but can't remember when and can't find the receipt. I should have marked that in the manual, I think mine is from around 2000, I guess yours is right around that year?
I have not really had have any major problems with mine, I never even touched the carb for cleaning either.
I did have a problem with the plastic gas fitting splitting and leaking gas and the carb was sucking too much air, here, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/1550-plastic-gas-fitting-replacement.html, be careful around it.
I do use stabilizer in the gas and also add a shot of carburetor cleaner to each gas tank fill up. It helps keep the fuel system clean, I use this, B-12 Chemtool® Carb, Choke, Throttle Body Cleaner Products | Berryman Products there are others on the market.

The little machine has served me well, check the belt adjustment and condition before winter gets here.
Check the friction wheel and disk plate too. When the friction wheels rubber gets worn down to almost nothing you will ruin the disk plate. It is a lot cheaper to buy a new friction wheel then the disk plate.
It is in the manual that is posted, we have threads on this too.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And don't forget to buy a spare belt(s) and shear pins/bolts. There is nothing like have something simple stop the show, with a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, even if you have a spare machine it's always smart to have the basic spare parts for them just in case.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And DON'T STICK ANY BODY PART IN THE AUGER/IMPELLER MECH WITHOUT PULLING THE PLUG WIRE!

(I openly plagiarized PS93 techniques)


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been having a difficult time trying to find shear pins for this machine. The owners manual states that they are-1/4-20 x 1-3/4 in. I can't find a part number(that would be to easy. 

Do you guys have any online sources that would make it easier to search?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Part #: 9524 or Murray 9524MA Substitution: 703057

I bought a pack of these for my Murray k:

9524ma | eBay

I'm pretty sure ebay was the lest expensive and I bought 10 as I figured I'd have use for them on other machines too.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

dhoyt714 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been having a difficult time trying to find shear pins for this machine. The owners manual states that they are-1/4-20 x 1-3/4 in. I can't find a part number(that would be to easy.
> 
> ...


I have the same pins, I bought 10 for around $16 free shipping off e bay. I could have got them a little cheaper but I went with the sellers feedback score.
Right now this is what comes up, shear pins 1/4-20 x 1-3/4 in | eBay

When the season starts there will be more.
I have the same blower as yours...like I said it is from around 2000, I bought it new but forget when.:smiley-confused009:
The last storm last season was the first time that I messed up a shear pin. This is the first pin I sheared in it's life.
And I am not too easy on the machine when I blow.
I am a little on the aggressive side, I broke mine trying to clear some old hardened snow.
And maybe from all the years of use they became fatigued a little?

Good to have a few in your parts box, an extra belt and friction wheel is in mine too.

Add a stabilizer to the gas too, I also give my gas tank a shot of carburetor cleaner to each tank.
I use Berryman Chemtool B-12, there are others on the market.
Berryman B-12 Chemtool® Carburetor Fuel Injector and Fuel System Cleaner (15 fl. oz.) 0116: Advance Auto Parts

Knock on wood I never had my carb apart yet.
Watch now I will have to take it apart and clean it this year.:redface:


----------

